# Another fantastic Olcott trip!



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

We fished The 24th to the 27th. The fishing is just unbelievable, truly the greatest fishery as far as I'm concerned. Fished Point Breeze/Oak Orchard, Olcott and the bar. Daily limits and mostly kings. They were hitting on just about everything, spoons, flasher/flies, and meat. We fished in close but guys we're heading out to the 28 to 29 line pulling great fish as well.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

NICE


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Awesome report and pics


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Simply Awesome!


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

Good talking to you at the dock and on the water. We had a fantastic trip as well. Saturday night in 80-100' of water was on fire for us. We doubled up twice on big mature kings.


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice! We are going up Thursday evening to fish Friday and Saturday. Staying at Lakeview Motel in Youngstown. Would you fish Wilson or the bar on Friday? Any specific program you would start with?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

You can start in Wilson and troll towards the bar. The bar is an absolute zoo, must be at least 200 hundred boats working it daily. We always find our own fish, away from other boat. There are plenty of fish around that you don't need to fight the traffic. Find the bait and work those areas, the fish will be near the bait. Try to find cooler water 46-54 degrees at ball. Guys are still running out 8-10 miles and getting great fish, including most of the charter boats. We fished within 4 miles of shore. We are heading back up in a couple weeks.


----------



## Less Stress (Oct 31, 2008)

Decoy hound said:


> You can start in Wilson and troll towards the bar. The bar is an absolute zoo, must be at least 200 hundred boats working it daily. We always find our own fish, away from other boat. There are plenty of fish around that you don't need to fight the traffic. Find the bait and work those areas, the fish will be near the bait. Try to find cooler water 46-54 degrees at ball. Guys are still running out 8-10 miles and getting great fish, including most of the charter boats. We fished within 4 miles of shore. We are heading back up in a couple weeks.


Awesome.
Thanks for the info!!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

anyone need a rider, let me know !


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Jun 6, 2006)

I was up same time as Decoy. Absolutely fantastic. We stayed close, like 50'-100'. Piles of mature fish. Everyone should go at least once a season.


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

Eyecatcher I saw your slob at the cleaning station. Hope you get that one mounted like you were talking about.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

We're leaving shortly, hopefully we can get out a day or 2 with all this stupid wind!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

miked913 said:


> We're leaving shortly, hopefully we can get out a day or 2 with all this stupid wind!


Let us know how you do? Good luck! We are going back the following weekend.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Just got back from fishing Youngstown yesterday with Matt Jablonsky. Heavy NE winds on Tuesday really messed up the currents and water temps on the ledge of the bar. Marked plenty of fish, but only got one mature 25lber in close. We moved out to about 325' and it was a fire drill with steelhead, and smaller kings. Sounded like yesterday was tough from the ledge to the Oak. Most boats had zero or only 1 mature king to show for. On the way back to Youngstown there was only one boat out on the bar. Wish we would have gotten into some more big fish, but still got all it and had a great time. FYI, prior to the water mix Matt had caught a 30 pounder for three consecutive days.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

It was a totally different weekend! Thurs was a small craft which lifted at 4 am Fri so we let the lake calm down and went out for an afternoon trip, fished inside 60-120' Mark's we're crazy good at times and temp was 50 @ 50' and in the low 40's by 75' everything seemed right with the world, had a swing and a miss on a meat rig 65 down on a rigger and had a good fish hooked and fought for about 10 min before it came off, that was it! 2 bites zero fish. Sat am we started in 150' of water a little east of olcott and pointed her north,. Pulled 5 Kings a coho and 2 steelhead, kept our 6 fish and got off the lake as she built to 3-5's, Sunday looked at the rain on the radar and the wind forecast to follow, slept in a bit and packed up for home. Talked to a couple of my charter buddies up there and the word around the dock is the season is pretty much over.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

That's not good to hear, it was such a fantastic year you don't want it to end. We are heading up next weekend to give it another go, hopefully we still find a few in the lake.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

I experienced much of the same during the middle of the week. Those East winds really messed things up. Was told today that just in the past two days a few kings are being caught in the river (Niagra).


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Looking to vacation Niagara Falls area first week of October. I'd love to get out fishing on a charter. Any suggestions? Thank you


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Chances are the kings will be in the Niagara River so you'll want to do a charter that can fish the river. My best choice would be Matt Yablonsky of Wet Net Charters. This was last year with Matt.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I too would love to try them in the rivers in late September or early October. What methods are most productive if they are in there?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Bottom bouncing egg sacks is how I've always done it in the river. I've fish the river for many years, but I won't do it in my boat, I always use a charter. In my opinion it's far to dangerous, you need to know how to run past the hydro's, where the rocks are, deal with other boats drifting just feet away. The charter guys do it daily all winter, they know the river.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

My wife may tag along. Is the river too extreme for the faint of heart?


----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)

My wife and I fished the Devil hole area, with a guide, it's not bad at all. But get an experienced guide. It is a little bit of a thrill to go up the river between the plants, but once you get beyond them, you are just drift fishing the current We use Captain John DeLorenzo, Niagara River Guide Service. The fishing was fantastic, to hook 20 lb. king and fight it in the current was great fun.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

tudkey said:


> My wife may tag along. Is the river too extreme for the faint of heart?


Your wife will be fine, it's the rocks just below the surface when the water is low that can flip your boat. We have had high water for the last few years and it's hasn't been that bad. It's just something I would not do in my own boat, I value my life too much!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm in no means trying to deter anyone from doing it, it is a fantastic experience! Everyone should try it, just with a guide!!!!


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm working on booking a outting with a charter. Thank you for the suggestions and precautions. Hope to get out and land some big fish!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

So it sounds like anything north of the bridge/Lewiston area doesn't hold the fish like further south by Devils Hole and the Power Plant areas?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Brahmabull71 said:


> So it sounds like anything north of the bridge/Lewiston area doesn't hold the fish like further south by Devils Hole and the Power Plant areas?


The water that comes out of the hydros down below has ground up fish and acts like chum. Back when I first started fishing the river a couple of guides would tie car tires to the one side of the boat. Then they would run the boat up against the hydro wall and the current would hold the boat against the wall. They would limit out in no time at all, the fishing is fantastic right there. All was good until the they released more water and it capsized one of the boats and lives were lost. They still continued to do it but they started to impose fines on the charter captains and that finally brought it to an end. But to answer your question, fish can be caught in the entire length of the river but just not the numbers that are near the hydros.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

We always use Mark Villardo of Kingfisher charters 716-751-3474 tell him Mike & Dana sent ya!


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Did you all make full day charters? Or halfs? I'd love to get in as much a possible.


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Any lodging suggestions? Needs to be decent for my lady.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the info Decoy! Really appreciate it!


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Il post some pics afterwards.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Thanks for the info Decoy! Really appreciate it!


No problem!


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

tudkey said:


> Any lodging suggestions? Needs to be decent for my lady.


We always stay at the Lakeview Motel (about twenty minutes away) in Youngstown, NY. There are motels and bed and breakfast places right in Lewiston but I've been staying at Lakeview for years and it just feels like home for me. So I really can't recommend any of the places in Lewiston but it's a beautiful city and I'm sure all the accommodations are very nice.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

tudkey said:


> Any lodging suggestions? Needs to be decent for my lady.


We stayed here...HIGHLY recommend it. Very nice and super clean little place within walking distance to Olcott/Newfane harbor launch with room for truck and under 21' boat. I would bring my wife here and she's ALMOST as big of a princess as me


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

tudkey said:


> Did you all make full day charters? Or halfs? I'd love to get in as much a possible.


 I'm not sure how other Charters run their trips but the two that I've used only do six hour river trips. Those two have been Matt with Wet Net as I've mentioned earlier and Vince Pierlioni with Trillseeker Charters but I don't think that Vince runs river trips anymore.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Brahmabull71 said:


> We stayed here...HIGHLY recommend it. Very nice and super clean little place within walking distance to Olcott/Newfane harbor launch with room for truck and under 21' boat. I would bring my wife here and she's ALMOST as big of a princess as me
> 
> View attachment 245088


Thanks for the information, I'll have to check that place out this weekend.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Decoy hound said:


> Thanks for the information, I'll have to check that place out this weekend.


Two nights (Wednesday & Thursday) was $310 with tax. We had 4 guys but could sleep 6 comfortably. Nice grill out back we cooked fresh salmon on with a fully stocked kitchen.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Two nights (Wednesday & Thursday) was $310 with tax. We had 4 guys but could sleep 6 comfortably. Nice grill out back we cooked fresh salmon on with a fully stocked kitchen.


The place sounds great! It's nice having a full kitchen and grill, that's why we like the Lakeview Motel.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

So is the fishing right at Olcott finished for the year or are there still some Salmon around? I have never fished there, considering going Mon-Thur this coming week.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

They are right at the river mouth, they are not eating at this point, they are preparing to spawn and die, so to catch them you must anger them,. A lot of guys will fish at night anchored and cast for them with spoons and crank baits. Most of the charters wrapped up their lake season this week, there is a good reason for that. You can catch a fish here or there but many goose eggs are going around right now in the lake.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Are these old and dark fish good to eat or is it catch and release?


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok to eat, but not as good as when they are silver. I prefer to smoke these.


----------

